# Need Help on Pricing Rhinestone Motifs



## carefree (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm having a really hard time pricing my rhinestone motifs. I set up a spreadsheet starting out with 1-100 stones and increasing 25 stones per row, ie, 101-125; 126-150. For the Korean I started with multiplying the highest number by .05 cents. Metals were multiplied by .04 cents. I thought it was an ok system, until I did a design today that has 328 stones (my highest amount of stones design). That would make the price of the motif 17.50. The design is for a school and I know they aren't going to pay 22.50 for a t-shirt. I revamped the spreadsheet and now the motif will be 10.50 making the shirt 15.50. I think that is more reasonable, but I'm still not sure. 

considering the price for the stones for the design is $3.28, it still seems too high. But with the revamped pricing, setting a design of up to 100 stones is only 3.00.

Should I charge more per stone for lesser amount of stones, and less as I get higher into the count?

Does anybody else have a price list for the motifs that I could work from?

I would really appreciate any help on this. Embroidery was so much easier, $1 per thousand, $10.00 minumum. 

This seems really tough. 

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Hi,
For my stock designs I do something similar to how you are setting up your pricing except I started with a set price that I would charge for 100 rhinestones and then I increased my range by 25 just like you (101-125) but instead of multiplying by a certain dollar figure I increase each increment of 25 by $0.50. So say you wanted to charge $5.00 for a 100 rhinestone design which would be $.05 per rhinestone but as you increased your range by $0.50 a 400 rhinestone design would be $11.00 which you would be charging about $0.0275 per rhinestone and giving them a price break. Here is an example of what I mean:

100 $5.00
101-125 $5.50
126-150 $6.00
151-175 $6.50
etc....

For custom orders I price the designs depending on how many designs they order. I have a set amount that I use and multiply that figure by the number of rhinestones in the design. I have one amount that I charge for smaller orders and another for larger orders. If you are doing your designs by hand it's basically all about what your time is worth. You need to figure out an hourly rate that you would like to make and then keep track of how long it takes you to make different size designs. Then you will be able to break that down into a price per rhinestone. I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

ummm...that's a really good question. i like the revamped spreadsheet charges.


----------



## carefree (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, 

I did the same thing starting with 5.00 minimum, 4.00 on faceted and 8.00 on Swarovski. It ended up being 1.25 increase per 25 pieces on the korean, 1.00 for metals and 2.00 for Swarovski. 

I redid it like you did and I like the amounts much better. The only thing is the faceted are just 1.00 behind the korean. Don't know if I should do them different. 

I would love to know how you do your multiple orders too!! 

I used to do the designs by hand, but recently bought sandblast material for my cutter and am now doing templates. WOW! What a time saver!! 

Thanks a lot again for your great information!! 

Oh, Yeah! Any advice out there on how to price wholesale too? I figured 35% off the retail for now.


----------

